# Red Desert Howler



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have found that the Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler is most effective on babies. Not baby coyotes, baby humans! That's right. Whenever I am sitting in my living room practicing with my call my 9 month old son comes crawling into the room, laughing and giggling at the noise. He is either laughing at my terrible calling or he really in fact thinks the noise is funny. The other day he even pulled himself up on my knee, and tried imitating the howls! He didn't do too bad either. Needless to say, as soon as I got out the video camera he quit doing it. Fun stuff!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a ten month at home that dosen't like the predator calls (yet!) every time i have let a few squeaks out he gets real scared and gives that look like we left him with strangers.  It will only be a matter of time until he starts blowing them himself though.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

The neighbors boy (9) was over the other night playing with my boys.When he started walking down the highway with his flashlight I couldn't resist stepping out on the deck and let 'er rip with a few howls  ,saw the flashlight turn once towards the house then go bobbing down the road at a lightning pace!Kids had a hoot,couldn't beleive he made it home so fast when they called him on the phone especially for a chubby little guy :lol:!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Got out the Tweety last night and starting doing some distress sounds. My 10th month old was laughing about as hard as he could. I told him that he wouldn't be good to take with hunting. As soon as I would call he would start laughing and scare away the coyotes. Oh I can't wait until I can teach him how to use the calls.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

ditto


----------

